# breather bags



## PAONAT

Field and topic:
Engineering for a company, shelf life high temperatures testings.Procedures, Physical Testing
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Breather-bag seal integrity and strength will be evaluated on all samples.

Open the breather bags by cutting the bag material instead of by peeling the header strips when removing sets for physical testing


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paonat, you didn't explain what do you expect from us people.


----------



## PAONAT

Víctor Pérez said:


> Paonat, you didn't explain what do you expect from us people.


 
Perdona, no se como traducir *"breather bags"* no encuentro ninguna trad que me convenza.
Es para unas pruebas de sellado de bolsas para plaquetas, y escribi la frase completa aver si les da una mayor idea.

Soy practicamente nueva en el foro.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pareciera que breather-bags fuesen bolsas para ayudar a respirar y que son, sobre todo, utilizadas en medicina. ¿Es así?


----------



## Span_glish

Sino estoy mal son las bolsas selladas estirilizadoras, que se utilizan para mantener los instrumentos estirilizados para uso médico.  No estoy segura si se dice:  bolsas estirilizadoras o estéril (?)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Breather-bag seal integrity and strength will be evaluated on all samples
*La resistencia e integridad del sellado de las bolsas de respiración serán evaluadas en todas las muestras.*

*Erasmo.*


----------



## fsabroso

Span_glish said:


> Sino estoy mal son las bolsas selladas estirilizadoras, que se utilizan para mantener los instrumentos estirilizados para uso médico. No estoy segura si se dice: bolsas estirilizadoras o estéril (?)


Hola Span_glish,

Tú tienes la razón "breather bags".

Saludos!

Ya volveré encontrar la respuesta en español ... 

Parece ser que es simplemente bolsa de esterilización.

Saludos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No dudo de que las bolsas estén esterilizadas pero, en mi opinión, la propuesta de *Erasmo* es la correcta.
saludos


----------



## fsabroso

Víctor Pérez said:


> No dudo de que las bolsas estén esterilizadas pero, en mi opinión, la propuesta de *Erasmo* es la correcta.
> saludos


Hola,

No sé, para mi es una traducción literal, muchas veces la traducción debe ser una interpretación, y en casos como este debe ser una equivalencia, por eso es que en mi respuesta adjunto links como base para mi opinion.

Saludos!


----------



## PAONAT

muchas gracias a todos,

si estoy hablando de unas bolsas esterilies para contener plaquetas, 
pero se refiere al proceso de fabricacion de las mismas, especifcamente del sellado termico (termo sellado) a mi me parece que mas bien son bolsas con una ventilacion o algo parecido, solo que no encuentro algun termino especifico para traducir.

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Kauderwelsch

En este sitio hay una descripción de lo que hacen ese tipo de bolsas:

http://www.knfcorporation.com/sterilizationbags.htm


----------



## phantom2007

Hay varios usos dispares para bolsas con ese nombre, desde transporte de peces de acuario, esterilización de instrumentos y la que creo se trata en este caso, bolsas permeables a los gases.


----------



## Kauderwelsch

En este caso yo opino que se trata de bolsas para esterilización, que justamente deben ser permeables a los gases. Los elementos que se mencionan ("header strips", "peeling", "seal integrity and strength") son propios de estas bolsas para esterilización.

Yo acabo de traducir un documento similar el día de hoy, por eso llegué a este hilo. Con base en esta descripción en este sitio yo elegí una traducción más literal "bolsa respirante", pues una opción como "porosa" no daría a entender completamente la idea, pues al final de cuentas los materiales que conforman la bolsa, por lo general papel de grado médico y Tyvek, siempre son porosos y permeables a los gases de esterilización.

Saludos


----------



## phantom2007

En esa línea, "bolsas permeables" también daría la idea, sin tener que recurrir a un concepto más propio de los organismos vivos.


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Como comenté, los materiales de las bolsas ya son en sí permeables a los gases de esterilización. En este caso se habla de bolsas para esterilización que poseen una segunda capa que permite regular la presión de la bolsa, tal como se explica en el enlace. De ahí que en inglés se use justo esa palabra. La prosopopeya no es una figura desconocida en lengua española tampoco.

Al final de cuentas esa ha sido mi solución, pero no descarto otras opciones.
Saludos


----------

